# nest fronts, wood or plastic?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wanted to ask what folks like better, also placement of the doors, I see some people stagger them, or can they be all the same. this is for a breeding loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Just wanted to ask what folks like better, also placement of the doors, I see some people stagger them, or can they be all the same. this is for a breeding loft.


I've never had anything but wood......so I would say wood.......LOL
I always was told that if you stagger the nest front openings, there's less chance of the birds getting confused about which box is there's. You can also put numbers or letters on the doors OR you can tack playing cards in the back of the box. The birds DO recognize such things. That's why our nest fronts in the widowhood loft are painted different colors.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep! Stagger, and identify, Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree wood is the way I would go for the fronts and staggerd helps them keep to their own boxes too  just thought I'd mention there is a guy selling some on eggbid for 7 bucks a front and he will build to size an im sure he would give you a good deal outside the auction if you wrote him http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1236934201


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

> playing cards


I like that idea, well I work in a casino, will get out a deck of cards. LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Eye. Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals. I really like the wood too. I did see the guy on eggbid and I have not buildt the boxes yet so perhaps we can work out a deal, I rather just buy them outright as Im gonna need them. good tip on the cards and numbers.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

In my old loft, I just left little shingles and a wood burner and the pigeons would customize their own little door hanger.
Of course when my rollers used their leaf blower on Sunday mornings the fantails would have a fit.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL!  Dave


----------

